# Stethoscope preference



## Lin57EMT (Jan 7, 2009)

We're hearing a lot of good stuff lately regarding the RenLor stethoscope.  

They're being given as incentive gifts or time-in-service gifts locally, and people are raving about how much better they are than Littmann.  

Anybody here use one?  If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## firecoins (Jan 7, 2009)

Lin57EMT said:


> We're *hearing* a lot of good stuff lately regarding the RenLor stethoscope.



Hopefully the good things your hearing are pulses and clear breath sounds.  If you can hear it and its affordable, its good.


----------



## Lin57EMT (Jan 7, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Hopefully the good things your hearing are pulses and clear breath sounds.  If you can hear it and its affordable, its good.



Affordable...yes, sort of.  The website lists the basic model for $85.  Shipping, however, is an additional $40, which is just wrong. That brings it to $125 and now I would have to REALLY like it to put in an order.

I already get good pulses and breath sounds with my Littmann, so I won't be ordering unless there's compelling evidence.  I'm just wondering if anyone has actually tried one, and if so, are they really "superior" to the others on the market?


----------



## Explorer127 (Jan 8, 2009)

The littman lite weight stethoscope is great for lung sounds and BP's..

It's not that expensive either..


----------



## marineman (Jan 8, 2009)

As long as you can hear everything you need to hear all it is, is preference. What works for me might not work for you


----------



## firecoins (Jan 8, 2009)

Lin57EMT said:


> Affordable...yes, sort of.  The website lists the basic model for $85.  Shipping, however, is an additional $40, which is just wrong. That brings it to $125 and now I would have to REALLY like it to put in an order.



Yeah s&h is not $40 for a stethescope.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jan 8, 2009)

*One service I work for...*

Purchased a bunch of them in some nice colors, apparently for the children.  They are pretty good, I can hear most things I need, but they didn't cost near that much, and if they do cost you that much, I'd skip them.  The earbuds are very nice but they also come off at the drop of a hat and good luck finding them.  I got some new pieces and placed them in.  These ones are a much tighter fit while still being comfortable.  Have not lost them yet.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2009)

Oooh they're really cute! I'd like one if it was cheaper, my littman was $40, plus $10 s/h and it's still cheaper than their base model. I like the Lightweight, nice countured bell for a good finger grip.

I've seen a couple nurses with those and they look kind of heavy and awkward to use, plus it's no double bell? Big negative for me


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2009)

OH I just figured out... Shipping is only $10. You have to change it in the check out page to "United States/Canada" the $40 it gives you is for international shipping ^_^


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Littmann was around $150. But, it's the best set of tubes I've ever had. It's only a single bell, but that's why there's a peds steth in the PALS kit. I've never used it, but it's there. My Littmann has worked for every pt I've had.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> It's only a single bell, but that's why there's a peds steth in the PALS kit.



I have a thing about using other people's scopes, or scopes other people have put in their ears, that's why a double bell is a must for me! :] 

What Littmann do you have?


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Littmann master Classic II. Completely black from top to bottom. I just use alcohol wipes on the earpieces if I use one that isn't mine. But, I prefer to use my own.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 8, 2009)

Just remember, the nicer your stethoscope, the greater the pain when you lose it.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's only an object. I don't really get upset when something breaks/goes missing. It can easily be replaced.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 8, 2009)

if your going to buy anything expensive buy a littman. do not trust no name brands, because if your going to spend the money buy the best.


----------



## reaper (Jan 8, 2009)

Ultrascopes are not a no name scope. They have been around for years and yes, they do work great. It is all personal preference to which one you like.


----------



## marineman (Jan 8, 2009)

daedalus said:


> if your going to buy anything expensive buy a littman. do not trust no name brands, because if your going to spend the money buy the best.



Actually many medical schools are telling their students to stay away from the Littmanns now because most people cannot figure out how to properly use the tunable diaphragm to really hear everything that they need to hear. Many nurses that I've talked to are starting to recommend this http://grxmedical.com/item.asp?cID=&PID=24


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 8, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> It's only an object. I don't really get upset when something breaks/goes missing. It can easily be replaced.



Precisely why to avoid the cadillac scopes!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Precisely why to avoid the cadillac scopes!



It's not necessarily a "Cadillac" scope. Since I'm in Canada, everything comes with a much higher price. You could prob get the same one for 1/2 what it costs up here. Besides, I had a sprague that was useless. I paid $20 for it back in 2000 in CA. You get what you pay for. And, as I posted somewhere on this site, my tubes were stolen and "magically" reappeared after 2 days once I contacted a few of the DM's and asked them to keep an eye out. They are somewhat unique and therefore stand out like a sore thumb. Another advantage to putting up the cash for an expensive pair. 

I have since placed some distinguishing and not immediately visible marks on them to recognize them if they ever find their way into someone else's posession again. And I keep them that much closer.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

As a side note, it doesn't hurt to make $4500/month takehome. It makes getting a high-end set that much easier.


----------



## Explorer127 (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you really need to use a pediatric stethoscope for kids?

I've never had to switch from the littman liteweight..


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 9, 2009)

for bls, the cheapest scope on the market is quite sufficient, as most basics arent taught and cant recognize adventitious breath sounds and are only responsible for assesing for the presence or absence of sounds in all fields.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> It's only an object. I don't really get upset when something breaks/goes missing. It can easily be replaced.



Can you please lose one in my direction then?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to put a plug in for the Doctors Research Group Symphony stethoscope. Good acoustics, comfortable ear pieces, and the option to use disposable antimicrobial diaphragms.  http://www.allheart.com/drgsytr01.html


----------



## reaper (Jan 9, 2009)

I have one of their puretones. They are great scopes. The only problem I have found with them is you must replace the covers often. The covers are used as the diaphragm on them. Once they start stretching to much, you lose the quality acoustics. 

Other then that, they are great scopes. The Puretone uses a spiral core in the tube. That helps block out ambient noise. Plus, the gel filled ear pieces are the most comfortable I have seen on any scope!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 9, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> for bls, the cheapest scope on the market is quite sufficient, as most basics arent taught and cant recognize adventitious breath sounds and are only responsible for assesing for the presence or absence of sounds in all fields.



I am actually at the BLS level. But, unlike Basics in the states, we are taught to listen for wheezes, crackles, rales, etc. Mostly because we are allowed to give nebs for breathing difficulty.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Can you please lose one in my direction then?



I will personally drive by your station while you're on duty and see if one happens to fall out of the rig.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2009)

reaper said:


> The only problem I have found with them is you must replace the covers often. The covers are used as the diaphragm on them. Once they start stretching to much, you lose the quality acoustics.



They recommend that the soft seal diaphragms be replaced once a week. I'm tempted to pick up a box of them if business ever picks up at my current place.


----------



## reaper (Jan 9, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> They recommend that the soft seal diaphragms be replaced once a week. I'm tempted to pick up a box of them if business ever picks up at my current place.




That is what they recommend. That can get a little expensive. I change mine about every 3-4 weeks. I clean them daily. I can tell when they are needing to be changed. It is also nice with the covers, that you never have a cold scope against the skin!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2009)

Explorer127 said:


> Do you really need to use a pediatric stethoscope for kids?
> 
> I've never had to switch from the littman liteweight..



THat's cause it has the pedi bell


----------



## daedalus (Jan 13, 2009)

Med schools turning away littmans? They usually _invite_ the reps to come along with welch alyn to sell the poor broke students expensive diagnostic sets.

ADC makes some pretty cool alternatives. While it may be true that many (but not all) EMTs cannot gain any benefit from expensive high quality stethoscopes, some of you may find that you respect what you do enough to buy good quality products that last and preform. 

One day, through practice, you will hear those gallops that the master cardiology is made for. (Not me..not yet)


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 13, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Med schools turning away littmans? They usually _invite_ the reps to come along with welch alyn to sell the poor broke students expensive diagnostic sets.
> 
> ADC makes some pretty cool alternatives. While it may be true that many (but not all) EMTs cannot gain any benefit from expensive high quality stethoscopes, some of you may find that you respect what you do enough to buy good quality products that last and preform.
> 
> One day, through practice, you will hear those gallops that the master cardiology is made for. (Not me..not yet)



I have a very good littman, mostly because I got it at 50% off at a nursing supply store going out of business and liquidating. It is made by 3M, like many other scopes on the market. So just because the manufacturing standards for Littman are tighter, doesn't mean you can't get lucky with another brand that fell into the perfect machining.

I am sure there are many quality brands, so it is really a preference. I don't like things with batteries. I have become proficent with the single diaphragm, don't think I would go back to a double.

You don't need a master cardio to hear gallops and murmers, you need to learn where and what to listen for. Most of the steths starting at around $25should do you if you know how to use it. I suggest to my students and peers a master classic or comparable will probably be more than you'll ever need.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 16, 2009)

The only stethoscope I use (personally) is a Littman. 

I was given a Littman Cardiology III for christmas by another medic I know... love it!


----------



## mikeN (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a Cardiology 3.  I listen to a lot of lung sounds with it.  I can get better pressure measurement in a moving truck using the 10 dollar fisher price ones that are in the back of our trucks.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jan 17, 2009)

A nicer scope really does make a big difference. As a Basic I loved my trusty Classic II SE but as a paramedic, I was blown away by the greater ease of hearing and differentiating lung sounds with my Master Cardio.

The less expensive scope was fine for my needs as a Basic, but I found I needed a little more as a medic. It's ok to splurge a little if it's worth it to you. Just be sure to keep that thing in your sight at all times, or you might see it later around the neck of some MD or one of your coworkers.


----------



## stringcheese (Jan 19, 2009)

I prefer Littman.


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

mikeN said:


> I have a Cardiology 3.  I listen to a lot of lung sounds with it.  I can get better pressure measurement in a moving truck using the 10 dollar fisher price ones that are in the back of our trucks.



Exact same here. 

P.S. for all of those that love their Littmanns so much you should prove how much you love them by learning that there's 2 T's and 2 N's in the brand name.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the adscope lite 609 made by American Diagnostic Corperation.  It works wonderfully for blood pressure and very basic lung sounds.  Its comparable to the Littman Lightweight and it even costs less.  The jump kits I use carry littman lightweights but I prefer to use my Adscope 609.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

I use a Littman Cardiology II. But I also have a Sprague X Series.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 21, 2009)

Littmann Liteweight II i love the elongated bell. altho mine is Seafoam Green... its kinda unique in my group.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2009)

TgerFoxMark said:


> Littmann Liteweight II i love the elongated bell. altho mine is Seafoam Green... its kinda unique in my group.



Ohoh! That's why I love my Littmann Lightweight! And mine is (Currently) in lilac. :]


----------



## reese919 (Jan 24, 2009)

My girlfriend just got me a Littmann classic ii se to congratulate me for passing my basic exam.  I love it so far.


----------



## jester_1269 (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I'm diggin my Pure tone.  Got to listen to one compared to a Classic II before I bought it, had me sold.  sounds great in the truck.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Cardiology III and I looooooooooove it. When I first started I used the inexpensive ones supplied and I always had a hard time with BPs and lung sounds. Then for a job I was loaned a Cardiology III and I fell in love with it. I didn't have the money for one initially, so I bought a Classic II which was pretty good up until I was stolen. By that time I had enough for the Cardiology III, which I bought in all black and had engraved.


----------



## gicts (Jan 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CARDIOLOGY-STET...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

The GrX's clone of the Littmann Cart III at $32 shipped is great enough for me. Works great for everything I need it for and is cheap enough to abuse and lose compared to the true Littmann B) For less than the price of 1 Littmann I can get 2 near clones and use for my 2 bags and don't have to keep swapping or carrying a scope around


----------



## Kendall (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Littmann Classic II S.E.. I love it; good acoustics, durable, easy to maintain and its a mid-range stethoscope for price. All the pretty colors make it easy to tell which one is yours! 

I've been trying to learn cardiac sounds and the classic is not the greatest to say the least. My partner uses a Littman Master Classic and its a pretty good scope and there are a number of medics around here with Cardiology III's and STC's. Every now and then I see a welch allyn but Littmann is pretty well the standard.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kendall said:


> I've been trying to learn cardiac sounds



I'm still trying to learn to hear lung sounds in a moving ambulance going 120 kmh on a rural road.:wacko:


----------



## LukaPL (Jan 29, 2009)

Littmann Classic II S.E.

it was a gift because spending 80 bucks on stethoscope is insane
although its great compare to 5 $ ones we have in rigs


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 29, 2009)

Whichever one is closest. You can have the "super-delux stethoscope master 5000" but if you don't know how to use it properly, it won't matter.


----------



## EMT007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, but if you DO know how to use it properly, the "super-delux stethoscope master 5000" is going to be much more useful than whichever one is closest


----------

